# anybody ever cooked with pear wood



## Guest (Aug 23, 2008)

I've never used pear wood i use pecan /hickory A friend of mine called to see if he could cook with pear were in fl he has pear tree on the ground from the storm you know TS/ fay


----------



## wittdog (Aug 23, 2008)

Pear is supposed to be a nice mellow wood to smoke with.


----------



## bigwheel (Aug 23, 2008)

I have used regular old Fruit bearing pear and Bradford Pear. Neither one was anything to write home about but will burn and entirely unoffensive. Make a good base for something mo aromatic. Seemed like I got rave reviews with a Bradford Pear base spiked with some hickory once upon a time. The reason I had the Bradford Pear wood was the neighbors tree split half in two (that is all them trees is good for) and landed on top of Fredericka the world famous wannabe roach coach. He was busy selling meth so I had to fight my way through that mess to get Fredericka sprung all alone. It was a real sad old story but had a happy ending. Did a cater for 350 using the wood. Now when it fell it did break off my bug guard and radio aerial etc. I just stick a coathanger in the hole where the aerial used to be and it works fine. I never did like the bug guard deal. The house has since changed hands and the other tree split. Collected 3 K on the wardens jap car and 1 K for Fredericka.  I say keep planting em. 

bigheel


----------



## Puff1 (Aug 23, 2008)

I have a buddy in the tree cuttin' biz' . He gave me a bunch of pear wood about a year ago. I use it to mellow out the stronger woods. "Fruity"woods are the best for smokin' and  pear works great. If you "pare" it with another fruitwood like apple. I wouldn't use it on it's own.
 8)


----------



## wittdog (Aug 23, 2008)

Puff said:
			
		

> I have a buddy in the tree cuttin' biz' . He gave me a bunch of pear wood about a year ago. I use it to mellow out the stronger woods. "Fruity"woods are the best for smokin' and  pear works great. If you "*pare*" it with another fruitwood like apple. I wouldn't use it on it's own.
> 8)


I just threw up in my mouth....alot


----------



## Cliff H. (Aug 24, 2008)

I use it for chicken.  Like everyone else has said.  It is very mild.


----------



## Tannehill Kid (Aug 24, 2008)

I have four pear trees that are older than well lets say they are really old.
When limbs start dying are get broken off I will use them.  Find them to have a really mild flavor.  If it's not going to be alot of work I would get it and mix it with other woods.


----------



## Rag1 (Aug 24, 2008)

Puff said:
			
		

> I have a buddy in the tree cuttin' biz' . He gave me a bunch of pear wood about a year ago. I use it to mellow out the stronger woods. "Fruity"woods are the best for smokin' and  pear works great. If you "pare" it with another fruitwood like apple. I wouldn't use it on it's own.
> 8)



Yeah Wittdog, that got to me too.....pairing fruits is just wrong. You do just one fruit at a time, right?


----------



## Puff1 (Aug 24, 2008)

Rag said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Depends on what the fruits look like.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Aug 24, 2008)

Puff said:
			
		

> Rag said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well then, lets say that they look like you.......


----------



## Puff1 (Aug 24, 2008)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah....handsome, charming fruits........all at once.  

Nice sig line butthead. :roll:


----------

